# DIY Plastic viv



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Some time ago I spotted someone in the U.S making plastic frames for Sterilite tubs which are of course not readily available here in the U.K.

With this in mind and my love of building plastic vivs etc. I decided to make mine Ikea tub friendly and opted for the widely available Samla and Trofast range.

Large Size:
SAMLA Box - IKEA


















Medium Size:
SAMLA Box - black - IKEA

This one is utilising the black option.

















Small size:
TROFAST Storage box - IKEA


















The largest works out at around £50 max in total and I'm happy: victory:

Just sliding glass/acrylic doors to add and overall still relatively cheaper option than some of the 'pro' models on the market.

I guess its just a case of finding a suitable tub as a starting point.:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

These look great, do you have any links for the frames?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

ReptileRoss said:


> These look great, do you have any links for the frames?


 I make the frames myself Ross and then screw them to the box via the box lip:2thumb:


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Great idea. I might just have a go at these myself.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Badgerroy said:


> Great idea. I might just have a go at these myself.


Nothing quite beats DIY if your of that inclination mate: victory:

I've just made a bunch for a pal of mine and its just a case of him buying the tubs & glass etc.:2thumb:


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

I build all my bigger vivs, just finished an 8x4 stack with the top being the full 8x4 and the lower layer being 1 4x4 and 2 2x4. Then under that it's a storage cupboard. I'm thinking the plastic ones of your design would be ideal to build into a wooden framed stack on the other side of the room.


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you use UVA/UVB lights in them? Is the plastic getting brittle? I found with plastic boxes designed for indoor use that the plastic goes brittle after about 6 months use. They were simple under-bed storage boxes though.


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

daft question.....can you do a how to? from start to finish please.....


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

these types of containers are perfect for al's mod

Mobile Bar Trolleys / Trucks polyethylene 45kg capacity - ESE Direct

the best advantage of these over a lot of retail plastic vivs other than price is their a one piece mold with no tight corners. 

for those not as good as al at corner mitres u could also use 25mm alu tube and connectors to make a face frame and drop down or side swing door.

rgds
ed


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> these types of containers are perfect for al's mod
> 
> Mobile Bar Trolleys / Trucks polyethylene 45kg capacity - ESE Direct
> 
> ...


Good call Ed I also looked at these for larger scale mods
Plasterers Bath (135 Litre) | Tanks Direct Ltd


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

cherryshrimp said:


> Do you use UVA/UVB lights in them? Is the plastic getting brittle? I found with plastic boxes designed for indoor use that the plastic goes brittle after about 6 months use. They were simple under-bed storage boxes though.


Seems led lights are the choice for this type of set up, the plastic like other brand tubs, RUB etc. is fine when using heat mats/heat cable from what I gather.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

demon3000 said:


> daft question.....can you do a how to? from start to finish please.....


Sorry mate but I didn't take any pics of that process.
In short its just a case of building the frames and then attaching them to the tub using small screws through the tubs lip.

I believe some also like to run a bead of silicone around the edge, I guess in order to add a more watertight aspect.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

iv actually bought one of them al, but they have a crazy amount of taper that will be problematic.

there was a guy in the US that used those blue food grade plastic barrels for housing his arboreals, atbs mostly, the trick was a door on the curved form.

rgds
ed



al stotton said:


> Good call Ed I also looked at these for larger scale mods
> Plasterers Bath (135 Litre) | Tanks Direct Ltd


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> iv actually bought one of them al, but they have a crazy amount of taper that will be problematic.
> 
> there was a guy in the US that used those blue food grade plastic barrels for housing his arboreals, atbs mostly, the trick was a door on the curved form.
> 
> ...


Cheers Ed
Yep I was mindful of the taper, and also the lip looks a bit odd but nothing I can't fix.

There are some decent quality crates etc. out there and I like the blue ones you mentioned for sure.

The original idea is that everyone has access to Ikea more or less, so the tubs are easily obtained.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

they do those trolleys in a default black as well al, and a couple of other colors if u dont mind a little extra wait.

the containers to avoid are ones meant for metal frames, as their not self supporting.

rgds
ed



al stotton said:


> Cheers Ed
> Yep I was mindful of the taper, and also the lip looks a bit odd but nothing I can't fix.
> 
> There are some decent quality crates etc. out there and I like the blue ones you mentioned for sure.
> ...


----------

